# Newbie Call question



## Keith (Oct 5, 2014)

Just bought some kits to turn duck calls, got a couple of questions. Whats the best finish to put on them. Glossy, satin, oil???

Also, are the brass collars/bands a necessity or are they purely decorative? 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## SENC (Oct 5, 2014)

Finish is largely preference. Most like glossy, such as a CA finish, but the downside is that such finishes are brittle and scratch easily. For that reason, I prefer a penetrating oil finish on working calls. My preference is pure tung oil, which I think is the most durable and best weatherproofing oil finish. Others prefer BLO based finishes, like velvit oil and tru oil.

Bands originally served the purpoe of strengthening the barrel at the point the insert enters it - to prevent the wood from cracking either due to the insert being pushed in too far/hard or (more commonly) the insert and barrel absorbing moisture and swelling causing a crack from the pressure. This was an issue because inserts were friction fit into the barrel by virtue of a tapered insert and/or barrel. Most inserts today, however, are not tapered for friction fit, rather they are held in place by o-rings so the insert material never directly contacts the barrel from inside. As long as your inserts aren't friction fit, the bands are purely aesthetic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 5, 2014)

Poly seems to be the only glossy finish that holds up for a decent amount of time, in comparison to something like CA. Some woods look better with a satin finish anyways. @SENC is a master craftsman IMO, and turns out one heck of a good looking call. 

Given the fact that you said you picked up 'kits'... I'm guessing you're using a poly insert. Most of those are friction fit, so a band would likely be beneficial if they're going to be used.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks, Jonathan, I didn't realize the kits you can buy are friction fit. I thought they'd gone to o-rings, too.


----------



## Keith (Oct 5, 2014)

My kits came from Craft Supplies, they have O-rings, so I should be OK. Not sure if the calls will be used or not, just wanted to try mu hand at them.


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Call-Coat, 3 dips in Gloss

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 14, 2014)

SENC said:


> Bands originally served the purpoe of strengthening the barrel at the point the insert enters it - to prevent the wood from cracking either due to the insert being pushed in too far/hard or (more commonly) the insert and barrel absorbing moisture and swelling causing a crack from the pressure. This was an issue because inserts were friction fit into the barrel by virtue of a tapered insert and/or barrel. Most inserts today, however, are not tapered for friction fit, rather they are held in place by o-rings so the insert material never directly contacts the barrel from inside. As long as your inserts aren't friction fit, the bands are purely aesthetic.



The statement that most calls today aren't a friction fit is incorrect!!!! MOST large call companies still use the friction fit today. Some have added an secondary o-ring to the insert but this is NOT what holds the call together, it is the taper lock. The secondary o-ring is there just incase the taper lock gets knocked loose to buy you time to notice and reassemble the call. A taper lock is a tried and proven method of holding an insert and barrel in place.
As far as bands....they are a must on any wooden barreled duck call to add strength. People that don`t add bands to calls are simply trying to save a dime and get more money in their pockets as the charge the same for a banded/unbanded call.

STUMP

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

